# Ruckelfreies Spielvergnügen erst ab 40 FPS?



## FRfutzi01 (7. April 2011)

*Ruckelfreies Spielvergnügen erst ab 40 FPS?*

Moin moin,

in der aktuellen PCGH 05/11 wird in den Benchmarktabellen "flüssiges Spielen" erst ab ca. 35-40 FPS angegeben. Ist es aber nicht so, dass ein ruckelfreies Vergnügen schon ab 24 FPS beginnt? Warum wird hier die Messlatte so hoch angesetzt? Nach diesen Voraussetzungen könnte ich mit meiner HD5870 und und dem X4 940 in meiner Auflösung 1920 x 1080 kaum ein aktuelles Game ruckelfrei zocken. Dies ist aber nicht der Fall. Und ich spreche jetzt nicht von den MIN FPS. Auf was stützt sich diese Aussage? Auf subjektives Empfinden? Dann müsste das aber gekennzeichnet werden. So entsteht ein falscher Eindruck.

Gruß Ralle


----------



## Leandros (7. April 2011)

Finde ich nicht wirklich. Für mich wirkt ein Spiel ab ca. 40 FPS erst Flüssig, für änderte wiederum ab 30 FPS. Es kommt auch viel auf das Spiel an. Assassibs Creed: Brotherhood empfinde ich als Flüssig mit nur 35 FPS (mehr sind im Schnitt durch 4X SGSSAA nicht drin).
Bei Bad Company brauch ich allerdings um die 50-60 FPS für flüssiges Spiel vergnügen.

Ab 24 FPS sagt man zwar, dass das Menschliche Auge alles als Flüssig empfinden. Stimmt auch, außer in Spielen. 

Fazit: Ich finds gut so.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. April 2011)

*AW: Ruckelfreies Spielvergnügen erst ab 40 FPS?*

Ich sage mal in der Theorie schon, und die min. Frames spielen dort sicher auch eine Rolle. Je geringer deren Prozentsatz desto flüssiger erscheint es, auch hat ein Game keine durchgehende Framerate. Allein im Wald oder auf einem Schlachtfeld macht auch einen grösseren Unterschied aus. Subjektives Empfinden mag sicherlich auch eine Rolle spielen


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (7. April 2011)

*AW: Ruckelfreies Spielvergnügen erst ab 40 FPS?*

Der 24-Fps-Mythos liegt vermutlich an den pseudo-ruckelfreien Kinofilmen, welche ja üblicherweise auch 24 Fps haben. Neben perfekter natürlich Bewegungsunschärfe, welche ein analoger Film aufweist, kommen aber noch andere Faktoren hinzu.

Es kommt nämlich sehr stark auf die, mal kurz und verklausuliert, Inter-Frame-Diskrepanz an, ob man das als flüssig empfindet; also wie und wie stark sich der Bildinhalt zwischen zwei aufeinanderfolgenden Bildern ändert.

Plastisches Beispiel: Schneller Shooter mit id-tech-Engine (nennen wir ihn mal fiktiv Q3). Ich höre hinter mir ein Geräusch und drehe mich schnellstmöglich um (nehmen wir mal an, dass ich eine genaue 180-Drehung schaffe). Sagen wir ferner, diese Drehung dauert unrealistisch lange 1,0 Sekunden. Dann habe ich pro Bild, welches bei 24 Fps dargestellt wird, 7,5 der 180 Grad zurückgelegt. Habe ich dagegen 60 Fps sind es drei Grad pro Bild, bei 120 Fps 1,5 Grad pro Bild und bei 180 Fps ein Grad pro Bild.

Drehe ich mich nur um 24 Grad in einer Sekunde, also ziemlich langsam, habe ich dieselbe Veränderung pro Bild, wie bei einer 180-Drehung mit 180 Fps. Auch bei Kamerafahrten (Zooms) in Filmen ist der Effekt zu beobachten: Schwenks über große Panoramen wirken abgehackter als langsame Zooms zum Beispiel auf eine Person.

Anderes Beispiel Rennspiele:
Angenommen ich fahre auf der langen Geraden in Monza mit einer Geschwindigkeit von 120 Metern pro Sekunde (423 km/h, aber nur als Beispiel). Bei 24 Fps wird zwischen zwei angezeigten Bildern eine Strecke von 5 Metern zurückgelegt, bei 48 Fps sind es nur noch 2,5 Meter und bei 96 Fps nur noch 1,5. Entsprechend genau kann ich den Bremspunkt abpassen.


Praktisch spielen wir die Spiele, welche wir benchmarken natürlich auch und lassen unsere Erfahrungen, ab wann ein genaues Zielen auch im hektischen Getümmel oder ein genause Bremsen möglich ist, in die pro Spiel unterschiedlichen Spielbarkeits-Fps einfliessen. Nicht jede Engine ist gleich was die gefühlte Flüssigkeit angeht, das fiktive Q3-Spiel würde ich zum Beispiel nicht unter 60, eigentlich lieber 100 Fps spielen.


----------



## Almdudler2604 (7. April 2011)

*AW: Ruckelfreies Spielvergnügen erst ab 40 FPS?*

hey,
schöne erklärung. vielen dank, auch der unterschied zwischen verschiedenen spielen ist gut beschrieben. 
Bei Anno sind ja die fps für flüssiges spielen auch niedriger, als bei Shootern, da nicht so hektische Kamerabewegungen.
Ich hab mal noch ne frage:
"Kann es sein, dass mit höherem AA und höheren AA stufen, man subjektiv höhere Fps für flüssiges spielen braucht?"
Mir ist das bei Bad Company 2 aufgefallen. ich spiel mit ner 6970 @900Mhz. problem ist meine cpu, limitiert hart. von daher hab ich in etwa gleiche fps (~40fps), egal ob jetzt 4fach MSAA ingame oder SSAA übern treiber.
Von daher kann ich mir das nur erklären, dass wenn das bild schärfer ist man schneller unregelmäßigkeiten sieht. Das bild wirkt nich mehr so rund und flüssig, grad bei kleinen details blättern usw. obwohl fps gleich. (keine ahnung wie ich das beschreiben soll  )


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (7. April 2011)

*AW: Ruckelfreies Spielvergnügen erst ab 40 FPS?*

Prinzipiell eigentlich nicht, aber BF:BC2 scheint mit FSAA mehr zum Lag zu neigen, das ist uns auch schon aufgefallen. Scheint aber Engine-spezifisch zu sein.


----------



## Leandros (7. April 2011)

Schöne erklärung Carsten!

Merkt man eigentlich einen unterschied wenn man mit einem 60Hz Monitor das besagte ID Tech spiel mit 60 oder 120 FPS Spielt?


----------



## widder0815 (7. April 2011)

*AW: Ruckelfreies Spielvergnügen erst ab 40 FPS?*

Zb. Crysis1 kann Man mit 25fps zocken (unschärfen Effekt) warum die das wohl gemacht haben

@Leandros ... eigentlich nicht (Vermutung kann es ja nicht Testen)


----------



## FRfutzi01 (7. April 2011)

*AW: Ruckelfreies Spielvergnügen erst ab 40 FPS?*

Danke für die Erklärung(en)  Jetzt hab ichs auch geschnallt...


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (7. April 2011)

*AW: Ruckelfreies Spielvergnügen erst ab 40 FPS?*



Leandros schrieb:


> Schöne erklärung Carsten!
> Merkt man eigentlich einen unterschied wenn man mit einem 60Hz Monitor das besagte ID Tech spiel mit 60 oder 120 FPS Spielt?


Du meinst das fiktive Spiel „Q3”? Ich _könnte_ mir vorstellen, das das so ist. Man hätte dann aber wohl arges Tearing als „Kompromiss”; außerdem könnte die Engine ja bei bestimmten Fps-Raten noch andere „Eigenheiten” aufweisen. Physiksachen bsw.


----------



## zweilinkehaende (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ruckelfreies Spielvergnügen erst ab 40 FPS?*

Machen eigentlich die unterschiedlchen Frametimes etwas aus? (Multi-GPU; der Vergleich zwischen 1G- und 2G-Speicher)(Ich weiß die Ausgaben nicht genau)
Das (Micro-Micro-Ruckeln sozusagen) wäre dann ja ein Kaufargument für mehr Speicher. 
(Das Rsultat des Vergleichstests war: Mehr Speicher = nicht unbedingt mehr FPS aber weniger Laderuckler und allgemein ruhiger)


----------



## kühler (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ruckelfreies Spielvergnügen erst ab 40 FPS?*

Das würde bedeuten, dass ich im Treiber meiner NVIDIA 460 die vsync Option immer fest eingsschalten lassen kann. 
Das begrenzt auf max. 60FPS spart Strom und läßt die Karte kühler.
Im aktuellen PCGH Heft ist ein schöner Videobeitrag zu diesem Thema.

Aber habt Ihr VSYNC tatsächlich generell an? Gibt es da Nebenwirkungen? Was empfehlt Ihr dazu?


----------

